# SMS $pam Alert



## Onebryteday (Jun 13, 2011)

Hey Everyone,

This weekend was interesting. Sunday I received 2 unsolicited "services".
Normally I just delete and be about my business.

However these required a response or they automatically will charge your phone bill $9.99/mo!

I have service thru US Cellular. I asked them if there was a way to block these from using my
phone service to as a billing point. Apparently US Cellular does not have a way. At least that was
one customer support member of a local uscc store. I'll check to see if the national support line
for uscc has a different answer.

I did find, free on the market (Google Play) an app that may help. "smsBlocker" by Optinno.
I'll try that out for a while and report back. But it does have credibility with a endorsement from MIT's 
Technology Reviews.

Have you guys experienced these types of messages? What have you done to stop them?
Best Regards,


----------



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

If tty to text them stop unsubscribe and things like that to see if it stops that's the first thing I'd try.

Sent from my Gummy Fassy


----------



## OhioYJ (Aug 6, 2011)

I know Verizon can block these, its called Preimum SMS block or something along those lines. It will block all of those "bill per message" messages, even if you subscribed to them. In my opinion everyone should have this block set up on all their lines and shame on Verizon for not automatically doing so. Verizon also refunded the charges we incurred to my wifes phone before the block was in place.

Im sure US Celluar probably has the same thing.


----------



## Onebryteday (Jun 13, 2011)

U.S. Cellular can block SMS subscription services. You have tell them which ph number(s) to block.

They even canceled one I didn't know about!

Sent from my AOKP Mez


----------

